# Best CD&T vaccine



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I am ordering vaccines and I was wondering what the best brand is? I heard about a certain brand causing injection site abscesses and I don't want that one. 

Thanks!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bar Vac by Colorado Serum is best CD&T IMO...I cant remember the brand name but the one with a little goat pic on it causes Cysts..Hubby bought it and several of my girls have the lump...a few burst..but since I KNOW what it is Im not worried but it is very unsightly..


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Have you heard anything bad about bar-vac?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a good article...from Onion Creek ranch...
Here we have products actually made for goats! CD/T is a combination vaccine which provides long-term protection against Overeating Disease (Enterotoxemia) and Tetanus. Colorado Serum makes a CD/T vaccine called Essential 3+T which does not cause injection site abscesses. Jeffers carries it.

Kids should be given their first Essential 3+T vaccination at one month of age. This is shortly after they have begun to eat solid food, their rumen has started to develop, the milk stomach has begun to shrink, and the immune system is up and running. This vaccination can be given earlier, but it is not likely to be helpful, and thus a waste of money. Give each kid two cc's (2 cc's) sub-cutaneously (SQ -- under the skin). This is one of the few medications which dosage is the same regardless of goat's weight, size, sex, breed, religion, race, or national origin. A booster vaccination (also 2 cc's SQ) must be given in three to four weeks. So plan on giving the second Essential 3 +T vaccination when the kid is two months old. All adult goats brought anew to your property should receive the two-shot series of Essential 3+T. Don't assume that the previous owner used it.

If using a brand other than Colorado Serum's Essential 3+T, don't be surprised if a lump develops at the injection site. This is the immune system's reaction to the vaccine and means it is working; ' however, an injection site abscess does not have to appear to prove the vaccine's effectiveness. Sometimes this lump goes away and other times it remains. Use the Colorado Serum brand and avoid this entirely.

Every goat must receive an annual Essential 3+T booster injection of 2 cc's SQ to renew the protection afforded against Overeating Disease and Tetanus. Some producers chose to boost this vaccine every six months. Pregnant does should get an Essential 3+T booster four to five weeks before they are due to kid. This vaccine must be kept refrigerated and it freezes at very high temperatures, so in winter, the producer may need to turn the temperature control on the medicine refrigerator "up" to avoid freezing. Do not use it if it has frozen in the bottle. When using the bottle in the field, use a cooler with an icepack.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No, nothing bad at all... I use Bar vac and never had any problem.I could be wrong but I think its made by Colorado Serums...: ) Im checking that lol

Ok no..lol..Colorado is a different company...Bar vac is made by Boehringer Ingelheim,,Unless Im going nuts and reading that wrong..which is possible lol..but I have used Bar vac a lot and never had an issue with lumps.. only the little goat head one..I need to find out the brand name lol


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, thanks that was super helpful!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

your welcome..well out the door I go..I have a goat ready to kid


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Lucky!! Happy Kidding!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We use the Bar-Vac by Colorado Serum and so far so good. We haven't had 1 lump yet and we give ours between the shoulder, then rub the area really really good.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Bar vac is NOT by Colorado Serum! 

Bar Vac is the CD/T that most people say can cause injection site abscesses. 

Colorado Serum makes Essential 3 +T its the same thing but is suppose to have a better carrier that doesnt cause injection site abscesses.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Many Boer people use Cavalry 9. The story from the old timers is that they switched to Cavalry 9 from Covexin 8 because the Cavalry 9 has less reactions. I use Cavalry 9 too. The advise I take is to give 1cc. The cattle dose is 2cc.

http://www.merck-animal-health-usa.com/products/130_163281/productdetails_130_163493.aspx


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

BarVac, leaves lumps. I have worked with my Vet and he has done some research and he agrees that the Bar Vac is horrible for lumps. If you have it just put 1cc in one arm pit and 1cc in the other, that is not as bad.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bar vac has never caused lumps in my goats..I too give in the fatty part between the shoulders.But the article I posted on here earlier states which CD&T is best..by Colorado serum,,,


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the great advice!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Now this is just my opinion but I do not like Bar Vac. I used it on two goats and both of them had lumps for ever where I put the shot. They eventually went away but I hated that. So I went back to using the kind I was using before that you buy from TSC. Its the one with the goat on the front. I have never had lumps from this one at all and I have been giving shots for four years now.


----------

